# New start



## seifmotawi

Hey, I am planning on buying a new farm (1000acre) it has a river that runs through it and it can irrigate 70 acres. I was just wondering how many heads should I start with? (Cows, bulls, sheep, lamb).

Sorry if my question makes no sense am just starting to get more and more info about this


----------



## DoubleR

Hello and welcome to the forum!
Where are you planning on buying land? This makes a difference as to how many/what kind of cattle. 
What are your plans? Do you want to deal with calving? Raise feeders? Beef cattle or dairy cattle?


----------



## seifmotawi

Hey thanks for your reply, well sadly about the location I live in NSW australia, I couldn't find such a forum like this one. I am still working on my plans as I am still researching and getting as much information as I can. So far I established that i want : beef cattle (angus so far is on my mind).


----------



## seifmotawi

Oh and would you mind explaining to me about the : type and grade of the cattle and which of them is the best? And what age and weight should I be looking for to start?


----------



## DoubleR

Well were happy you've joined us.  We're still growing so please be patient. Other will respond. 
It will be a little harder for me to give an opinion on what would be best in your area as I know the market is much different in Australia.
Angus are great cattle. What cattle are around your area? Are they angus? 
Do you have a local auction yard? That would be a great place to start if you do. See what cattle go for what $. Around here black hided cattle are king. Is it that way there? See what size sells best. This will help you decide what the best market for your area will be. Go more than once though. Prices/demand change throughout the year/seasons. Talk to others there. I'd bet (as is here) there would be people who would be willing to give opinions on what would be best for your area/situation.
Are you interested in having bulls and raising calves? There's a lot of work involved with this. In my opinion it's worth it but you may want to do something else like purchase and raise feeders or something.
What kind of market are you thinking? Private sales or loads of cattle to the local auction?


----------



## rene

1000 acres wow! In my area its allowed 3 cows per acre with improved pastures.


----------



## Dion

The market in Australia is quite a bit different than here. Prices seem to be quite a bit less. Although I prefer Angus, i realize the nation wide marketing that we enjoy in the USA, is just that...in the USA. You definitely should ask locally what the local market supports. And then make your decisions based on what you learn locally. I would say that nutrition and genetics ought to be universal, but I am sure that somethings must be different there.


----------

